# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Top 5 cửa hàng coffee hot nhất Hà Nội

## conchung68

*Các quán cafe ngon nhất ở Hoàn Kiếm*

Cửa hàng cafe ngon nhất quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội - Quận Hoàn Kiếm - Trung tâm văn hoá  của thủ đô vẫn luôn gắn liền với 36 phố cổ ghi đậm điểm chú ý của lịch sử, các con phố luôn tấp nập vị khách qua lại và thật nhiều món ăn nổi bật tạo thành văn hoá ẩm thực truyền thống của người Tràng An. Và hiển nhiên, chúng ta sẽ không thể nào gạt qua*[replacer_a]* ưa chuộng bởi cư dân Hà Nội và khách du lịch thập phương.

 
*Lofita - Quán cà phê ngon nhất Trần Hưng Đạo, Hoàn Kiếm, Thủ đô*

Cà phê ở Lofita là sự phối hợp toàn hảo giữa truyền thống và ý thức tiên tiến. Bạn sẽ tìm thấy những ly cafe đen hay nâu đá pha trộn phin với hương thơm có phần êm dịu hơn các thức cafe phổ thông tuy nhiên vẫn đủ là để kẻ nghiện cafe phải xuýt xoa, thương nhớ. Cùng với đó, Lofita cũng sắm được những sản phẩm cà phê pha máy thời thượng, hợp lý với gu của giới trẻ.

Chúng ta thường bằng đến cafe như một “người bạn tinh thần” để tiếp tục sự tỉnh táo cho bản thân, bởi vậy mà có khi ta thường “thoả hiệp” với vị cháy khét của cà phê rang đậm. Song cà phê Lofita sẽ giúp bạn hình thành những cảm giác và quan niệm  mới về cafe ngon đúng điệu. Lofita Trần Hưng Đạo là quán cafe yêu thích của giới công sở làm việc tại khu vực Hai Bà Trưng, Hàng Bài hay Lý Thường Kiệt.

*Tìm hiểu thêm các dịch vụ chụp ảnh cưới đẹp Hồ Văn Huê:*  các cửa hàng coffee ngon tại Hoàn Kiếm

*Into Café*

*Địa chỉ: 35 Quang Trung, Hoàn Kiếm, Thủ đô*

Tọa lạc trên con phố Quang Trung, Into Cafe là tiệm coffee với quang cảnh rộng đến nghìn mét vuông cho bạn cảm giác “khi vào bên trong rồi vẫn gây cảm giác lạ thường chẳng biết đây có phải quán cafe không?” Cửa hàng có không ít quang cảnh khác nhau cho bạn thỏa thích “sống ảo”.

Tiệm chia minh bạch từng khu/phòng nhằm phục vụ đúng đề xuất của khách: ngồi lề đường, trong phòng, ngoài sân đều có cả. Được yêu thích hơn cả chắc hẳn là ban công dài rộng với không ít góc chụp siêu ảo. Quang cảnh phía trong được decor trang trí khá thu-hút, có không ít ô cửa sổ nhằm bạn “lên hình” lung linh.

*Lofita City Life - Cơ sở coffee ngon - hot - đẹp nhất Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Thủ đô (Số 30A Trần Hưng Đạo)*

Nằm trên một trong các con phố cổ và đẹp của hà nội, Lofita City Life là điểm đến diệu kỳ dành cho những bạn ưa thích hương vị thật sự của coffee ngon. Không quá phức tạp trong sắp xếp và trang trí, Lofita Trần Hưng Đạo mang đến cảm nhận về một quán cà phê đường phố biểu tượng của người Hà Nội - nơi ta có thể ghé thăm mỗi ngày để thưởng thức tách cà phê ưa chuộng của mình.

*Coffee Đinh (Số 13 Đinh Tiên Hoàng)*

Có lẽ sẽ chẳng có một nơi nào hoàn hảo để ngắm nhìn khung cảnh của hồ Gươm như coffee Đinh. Cùng với Tứ trụ cafe danh tiếng “Nhân - Nhĩ - Dĩ - Giảng” thì cà phê Đinh luôn được bà con hà nội ưa thích bởi quang cảnh đậm chất Hà Nội xưa và mọi thức cafe ngon giản đơn và mộc mạc. Ban công nhỏ tại tầng hai của căn nhà nhỏ trên phố Đinh Tiên Hoàng chính là tầm nhìn đẹp nhất yêu thích của phần đông người,  khi đến với cà phê Đinh. Phía tách nâu đá đậm đà, thơm phức, người ta có thể tìm hiểu toàn cảnh xung quanh.

*Loading T ( Số 8 Chân Cầm)*

Với những người Hà Nội hay la cà quán xá thì con phố Chân Cầm (Hoàn Kiếm) chắc hẳn ít ai lại không biết tới Chân Cầm - con phố cà phê ngon nổi tiếng ở Thủ đô. Và Loading T chính là một trong những cửa hàng cafe có tiếng nhất ở con phố nhỏ này.

Nằm trên tầng 2 của một villa mẫu Pháp cũ, Loading T tạo ấn tượng bởi một quang cảnh khoáng đạt với các nét đặc biệt nhất của một Hà Nội lỗi thời mà ta vẫn thường thấy trong các thước phim tư liệu. Bạn cũng phát hiện các điều hấp dẫn nho nhỏ được chủ tiệm trao gửi, ví dụ cũng như chiếc thực đơn viết tay cực độc hay bảng chỉ dẫn nho nhỏ được đặt tại bàn của khách. Loading T sẽ thích hợp để cuộc gặp của nhóm ít người.

*AHA Cafe (Số 51-57 Nguyễn Hữu Huân)*

Được mệnh danh là con phố cà phê và trà sữa của quận Hoàn Kiếm giống như Thủ đô, sẽ đơn giản để bạn tìm thấy một điểm hẹn cho cuộc gặp mặt cùng bạn bè hay người thân ở Nguyễn Hữu Huân. Và ví như bạn yêu thích sự náo nhiệt và tấp nập của phố cố Hà Nội thì những quán cà phê bình dân như AHA hẳn sẽ mang lại các trải nghiệm thú vị. Với đặc biệt có được chỗ ngồi ngoài trời rộng rãi và có đến ba tầng phục vụ, AHA Nguyễn Hữu Huân đã trở nên tiệm cafe của khá nhiều cư dân Hà Thành. Không chỉ dành cho nhóm bạn hội tụ, AHA Nguyễn Hữu Huân còn thích hợp cho các cuộc tiếp xúc của nhóm gia đình. Dù không có được các đồ uống quá đặc sắc xong AHA sở hữu thức coffee ngon, hợp lý với sống đông người uống.

*Xem thêm chụp hình cưới đẹp nhất tại TuArt Group :* *[replacer_a]*

----------

